# ADBA Fun show on the West Coast



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

For all of you on the west side, we would love to have you come to our fun show in May. If you are worried about passports - you don't need them for land crossings - just your Dr license and a birth certificate will do. For the dogs just an updated rabies shot certificate. Our Pointed show is going to be June 28, 29th for a 4 confo and 2 weight pull event held in conjunction with the BC APBTC

Hope to see some of you there!!!!:cheers:


----------



## johnbush4 (May 27, 2008)

*you are the best*


----------

